# Busted



## mindtrip (Mar 7, 2015)

Noob here (of course), and feel free to relocate this thread if necessary.

What typically gets a small grow busted?  Word of mouth?  Electricity increases?  FLIR flights?

As far as the FLIR flights go, it's hard to do much research.  Yes, the technology is out there, but figuring out how prevalent it is in law enforcement is difficult.  Most of the busts you read about in the news are GIANT operations.  But that doesn't mean that small grows aren't busted and just not talked about.

Anyone got any credible info?  Google mainly just brings up conspiracy theory sites.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2015)

Here is what gets small growers busted:

The #1 reason--Loose lips--people telling people who tell other people who tell other people who...
Not controlling odor.
Not disposing of plant waste adequately
Not keeping growing paraphernalia and supplies hidden when you do not do outdoor gardening or in winter.

People do not get busted because:
They have high power bills (but pay your bill on time)
Ordered seeds or growing supplies online
FLIP flights


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks, THG.  I guess I'm looking for reassurance like that, as well as actual stats.  Horror stories abound on the internet, and it's hard to know what's legit.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 8, 2015)

THG is precisely right on that. I was running a semi-commercial grow that was producing roughly a pound every 3weeks and I was running a $400 electric bill. I had no problems and even had a sheriff come by one morning as he was going hunting in the adjacent field.  I stood beside my building and talked to him for about 5min without issue. (sheriffs routinely drove by this place where my grow building sat) It was over a year later when I trusted "a friend" to help me in my grow, for which I paid him handsomely. The next day he was busted and rolled on me to save his own skin. I lost about $20,000 worth of equipment and product. I had been running for 3 years prior to having this "friend" who was profiting nicely from our "friendship" come to my utility building where my grow was housed.

LEO is not allowed to shine FLIR on homes or privately owned buildings without a warrant. At least that is the law in my state. But the heat signatures of smaller personal grows don't look any different on FLIR than a home's dryer outlet. 

Tell no one, control odor with carbon filters, and dispose of waste carefully so that there is no sign that connects to you, pay your electric bill on time every month, and you will not have problems


----------



## mindtrip (Mar 8, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> THG is precisely right on that. I was running a semi-commercial grow that was producing roughly a pound every 3weeks and I was running a $400 electric bill. I had no problems and even had a sheriff come by one morning as he was going hunting in the adjacent field.  I stood beside my building and talked to him for about 5min without issue. (sheriffs routinely drove by this place where my grow building sat) It was over a year later when I trusted "a friend" to help me in my grow, for which I paid him handsomely. The next day he was busted and rolled on me to save his own skin. I lost about $20,000 worth of equipment and product. I had been running for 3 years prior to having this "friend" who was profiting nicely from our "friendship" come to my utility building where my grow was housed.
> 
> LEO is not allowed to shine FLIR on homes or privately owned buildings without a warrant. At least that is the law in my state. But the heat signatures of smaller personal grows don't look any different on FLIR than a home's dryer outlet.
> 
> Tell no one, control odor with carbon filters, and dispose of waste carefully so that there is no sign that connects to you, pay your electric bill on time every month, and you will not have problems



Thank you!  Sorry to hear about your "friend."  Just curious - how much trouble did you get into (jail time/fines)?


----------



## roots69 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> THG is precisely right on that. I was running a semi-commercial grow that was producing roughly a pound every 3weeks and I was running a $400 electric bill. I had no problems and even had a sheriff come by one morning as he was going hunting in the adjacent field.  I stood beside my building and talked to him for about 5min without issue. (sheriffs routinely drove by this place where my grow building sat) It was over a year later when I trusted "a friend" to help me in my grow, for which I paid him handsomely. The next day he was busted and rolled on me to save his own skin. I lost about $20,000 worth of equipment and product. I had been running for 3 years prior to having this "friend" who was profiting nicely from our "friendship" come to my utility building where my grow was housed.
> 
> LEO is not allowed to shine FLIR on homes or privately owned buildings without a warrant. At least that is the law in my state. But the heat signatures of smaller personal grows don't look any different on FLIR than a home's dryer outlet.
> 
> Tell no one, control odor with carbon filters, and dispose of waste carefully so that there is no sign that connects to you, pay your electric bill on time every month, and you will not have problems




Good info!! I have 2 questions!! When does the odor start kicking in?? Do I need to run my carbon filter at the beginning of the grow? What's a good way to get rid of the waste? Ok it was 3 questions!! Thanks


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2015)

If my fan is on it's pulling air though a large carbon filter, can't take any chances on smell since mine smell like a skunk died in a freshly cut pine forest that just got plowed over after a good rain storm......


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 17, 2015)

Some strains arent bad during veg others (most) are, play it safe and run your filter, odour is probably the most stupid reason to get busted considering how easy it is to control.


----------



## roots69 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks!!


----------



## Ruffy (Mar 17, 2015)

I had 2 cops live behind me for several yrs while I was legal growing of 4k watts + 60 plants and never a prob, bills were $450 each bill and always paid them, I had a cop talk to me right beside my vent the first yr when I had it filtered outside with carbon, and no issues, everyone new my lawyer owned the house id figured they would call me or him on it and nothing, 5000 people town. know one besides my lawyer knew I was growing and I had nebours close


----------

